# Garbage disposal GFI won't reset. Any thoughts?



## Carina (Feb 6, 2010)

My garbage disposal stopped working suddenly. GFI outlet that disposal is connected to won't reset even if I press the reset button. Circuit break devoted to the disposal didn't trip and resetting that break won't do anything. All the other GFI outsets are OK and light up when I press on Reset. This one seems dead and no light comes on. Do you have any idea what I should do? Thanks if you can help!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 6, 2010)

You need to change the gfci outlet...it's a gonner. 
This is what happens with a gfci, hooked up to a large start up motor.


----------



## JoeD (Feb 6, 2010)

Unplug the garbage disposal and try to reset it. If it resets then the GD is bad.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 7, 2010)

JoeD said:


> Unplug the garbage disposal and try to reset it. If it resets then the GD is bad.



If it doesn't reset then the GFI is bad.


----------



## triple D (Feb 8, 2010)

the results of your advice are important to site, please let us know what you find...


----------



## ohmy (Feb 9, 2010)

Agreed, the GFI is probably doing its job. Unplug the GD and try to reset. Remember you need power to the circuit to reset and sometimes you have to push hard. 

 Also, if the GFI was wired incorrectly it will not reset even if it a good devices.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 9, 2010)

If you disconnect the cable connected to the "load" side of the GFCI and it still doesn't reset then it is definitely the GFCI.
If it doesn't reset with the disposal disconnected then it could still the cable, but this is unlikely.


----------

